# Sisley Ads: The Return of Cocaine Chic



## kittenmittens (Jul 14, 2007)

As if we didn't have big enough dose of 80s excess in fashion today, Sisley has just come out with these ads that seemingly glorify cocaine chic.

maybe they're trying to make some kind of statement on fashion and excess and coked-up celebs, but to me it just seems like they're trying to shock to stir up publicity and sales....

what does everyone think?


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 14, 2007)

i hate it.


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 14, 2007)

i hate it too


----------



## estherika (Jul 14, 2007)

and that suppose to make us WANT this??


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 14, 2007)

LOL! I guess they were just trying to be edgy...


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 14, 2007)

u know what ? this is so tasteless


----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 14, 2007)

hate it what were they thinking


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 15, 2007)

This is so disgusting! I won't buy anything from this line. shame shame shame


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 15, 2007)

I think its funny... it's wrong but it fits in todays society. lol


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 15, 2007)

I kinda like it. It is edgy and a bit tongue-in-cheek. Sure it's not sending a good message, but when has fashion ever done that?


----------



## MindySue (Jul 15, 2007)

distasteful

the girl just looks freaky in that first picture


----------



## Karren (Jul 15, 2007)

Not cool....

Karren


----------



## Bexy (Jul 15, 2007)

That is messed up.


----------



## Aprill (Jul 15, 2007)

distasteful...

disgusting...

sends the wrong message as usual in fashion


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jul 15, 2007)

here we go again.....turns my stomach.


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 15, 2007)

[sarcasm] Wow. That was really thought provoking. So unique and out of the box visualization. ...who would've thunked cocaine + fashion?[/sarcasm]

You know they're just trying to bring controversy to this ad and therefor get recognition - it's pretty obvious.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 15, 2007)

i dont care for it, but i will say the idea is very creative.


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 15, 2007)

That is a disturbing image. And I believe the message to be quite irresponsible.


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 15, 2007)

There's a difference between edgy and distasteful, IMHO.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 15, 2007)

its heroine chic.


----------



## Gleam84 (Jul 15, 2007)

That is so distasteful!! The ad just gives a really bad image for that clothing line.


----------



## MissMudPie (Jul 15, 2007)

Disgusting.


----------



## Barbette (Jul 16, 2007)

sigh, boring.

They need to come up with something else.

I really hate "heroine chic", there is nothing, _nothing_ chique about heroine


----------



## CandyApple (Jul 16, 2007)

Disgusting ad!!!!! They should be ashamed of themselves. Now I definitely won't be buying their clothing.


----------

